# General > Recipes >  Can I Reheat Roast Pork

## lin

Had roast pork for T last night and it was yummy but I want to make the remainder into a stir fry tonight. Can I reheat it or am I at risk of all sorts of bugs etc?  ::

----------


## unicorn

I always do on the second night and never had any problems.

----------


## sjr014

Yeah me 2 quite often have leftovers and use for somethin else think as long as it is heated properly ur fine!

----------


## Buttercup

You shouldn't get a problem as long as you chilled the meat as soon as possible after cooking and you make it piping hot before serving. Hope you enjoy it. ::

----------


## lin

Thank you for your replies.  Had a lovely pork pepper and noodles chow mein with a tomato sauce and garlic bread it was absolutely gorgeous. ::

----------

